# Greek coffee



## caseychopping (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello - can you suggest the beans I should try for a Greek/Turkish coffee boiled in a briki please ? any suggestions for a grinder too and where I can get the small cups used in Greece please ?

many thanks

Keith


----------

